# Resubmitting EOI with changes



## AustraliaDreams

I have applied for EOI last year with b.tech, mtech and 3 yrs exp. 
Though NZ immigration website shows that I was qualified, my application on not selected for 6 months and it got expired.

Somewhere in internet , i read that EOIs are being selected for people with more experience. Now that I have 4 yrs experience in Industry. I can get an experience letter from company where I did my internship in mtech as 2 yrs. So, I can putup total of 6 yrs experience, not showing my mtech.

Can someone suggest/tell me if this is good to do as my details are already in there earlier


----------



## escapedtonz

AustraliaDreams said:


> I have applied for EOI last year with b.tech, mtech and 3 yrs exp.
> Though NZ immigration website shows that I was qualified, my application on not selected for 6 months and it got expired.
> 
> Somewhere in internet , i read that EOIs are being selected for people with more experience. Now that I have 4 yrs experience in Industry. I can get an experience letter from company where I did my internship in mtech as 2 yrs. So, I can putup total of 6 yrs experience, not showing my mtech.
> 
> Can someone suggest/tell me if this is good to do as my details are already in there earlier


How many points did you claim on your original EOI ?
With more experience and a letter from the company does this increase your points score ?

EOI's are chosen due to the claimed points score not simply because of work experience as all people differ in their own personal experiences which all transfer into a claimed points score.
The highest points are chosen first regardless of how long an EOI has been in the pool.

As far as I know 135-140 points are being selected from the pool. If there are any allocation places left, Immigration then look at lower points scores with job offers etc etc.
If your original EOI had low points then it is unlikely to ever reach a point where it is selected and as such after 6 months it is removed.


----------



## AustraliaDreams

@escapedtonz

i scored 110 while 100 was eligible.
now, i want to increase my score with more experience instead of my master's degree.

i am confused whether to reapply with new details or will NZ immi will track/verify with old records


----------



## escapedtonz

AustraliaDreams said:


> @escapedtonz
> 
> i scored 110 while 100 was eligible.
> now, i want to increase my score with more experience instead of my master's degree.
> 
> i am confused whether to reapply with new details or will NZ immi will track/verify with old records


Yes the minimum score to enter EOI is 100 points. Even with 110 you have virtually no chance of ever being selected. I think the lowest score that allows you to get the Invitation to Apply ITA is 125 points but must come with a job offer from an NZ employer.
There's still a risk that you may not be selected though as it all depends on how many other EOI's are in the pool at the same time and their respective point scores.

You are correct that you need to increase your points, by any means, whether that be experience, another qualification or a job offer from an NZ employer. 
I'm not 100% sure if I'm correct but I'd assume you have to resubmit your EOI again ?
I don't think you can add to it once it is in the pool and I'm sure you have to apply again if the EOI has been removed from the pool after 6 months of not being selected.
Check with Immigration NZ to verify.


----------

